#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Birds And The Wisdom

## baazigar

Birds  And  The  Wisdom They Impart 

 This  morning , listening  to  the birds greet a , 
 beautiful  sunny   fall 's  morning , it occurred  to me, 
 that  rain or  shine  the birds  always  greet  the morning  in the exactly  the  same  way. 
 They   always  start it singing. with  all  their  might 
 greeting   the  day  with  their  beautiful songs  and  just  getting  on with  the  business  of  living life fully, 
 One  can  learn  so  much  by watcheing them. 

  
 I  like  to  feed  the birds  on my  balcony 
 I  live in an apartment  and can't have  any pets , 
 as it  is  against  the  rules , I  mainly  sparrows and 
   speckled   turtledoves , a   couple  of pigeons  and in summer  I  get   regular  visits  from  rainbow lorikeets, All  are fun  to watch  and all  bring joy 
 to my  heart, Watching  them is relaxing and a form  of meditation  for me... 

  
 The  other day , one  of the pigeons  had  got  himself   stuck  in my balcony   railing , I   thought 
 he  was  dead, It  made  me so sad  and then when I  went outside  it started  to struggle , My heart 
 was  filled  with joy, it  was not  dead  just  exhausted, 
 from  the  effort  of  trying  to free himself... 

  
 As  i approached  the  bird  , he  got more frantic 
 so  i  soothingly  told him not to struggle , He  froze , perhaps  in fear,  I  like  to think  that  he 
 could  feel  the  vibration  of  my  not  wanting to harm  him ,  I gently  placed  my hand  under him 
 (he   was  so light)  and  I  lifted   him up  to set him free,  He  flew  up   to  the roof  of my   flat  and watched  as  i put  the  usuall  seeds   out,  Low  and behold   , after  his  ordeal  he came righ back  down 
 to  my  balcony  and  ate  his breakfast  with the rest of  the birds, 

  
 Why  am I   sharing  all  this ? Well  for  one, 
 it  was amazing  to  actually  hold  a wild  pigeon 
 in   my hands  even if it  was   for just  one second  and  I  just  had  to  share , but  I also   could not  resist  sharing  the lesson  that  this   situation brought  my way. 

  
 Life   is  full  of  obstacles   some  very real 
 like   the  bars  holding  the  pigeon  back, and  some are imaigned  but  we struggle   against  them till  we 
 are  exhausted,  Sometimes  the answer  is with a friend, All  it  takes  is a little lift, a little guidance , 
 in  the right  direction  and  a way we go . 
 free  again  to  soar  just  like my  little feathered  friend. 

  
 The   biggest  lesson  however  , from all this  is how my  little  feathered   friend  recovered  from   the situation , He  didn't  sit  on the roof   looking  down  at  the   evil balcony  that  had tried  to trap  him  ,  he   didn't  relive    the frightening  situation over, Nope   ' Down  he   came  to eat  his  breakfast  and   live  the life  he  was meant  to  live. 


 We   can  lear  so  much   from  brids, They  truly know  how  to  live in   the now, I  believe   the lesson  here  is  that  sometimes  life  is  hard  and  we get   stuck  but  often  help  , in  form  of a friend 
 can  set   us  to set us free,  Remaining  free however  is up  to  us... 

 
 Another  thing  that  i have  noticed  is  that  while 
 feeding   , some  of the birds   are rather  aggressive  and  tend  to  chase   away  the  others   trying  to keep  all  the seeds  to themselves, The  fanny  part  is 
 that  they  can't  chase all of them away  and  that 
 while  they  are  so busy  chasing  the others away 
 they  are missing out..... 

  
 How  oftrn  do  we  do  that  in life ? 
 Just  getting  on  with a job , we  watch  and 
 Criticize   others  only  to   find   that  while  we have been  busy  trying  to   assert  ourselves   and  prove  how   good  we  are, that  all  of  a  sudden  a quiet  achiever  has  menaged  to  do  the  job  and reap  the   Reward  we   werw  so  trying  to  reap.... 

  
 Isn't  it amazing  how  so many  life  lessons can be  found  just  by  observing nature's  creatures". 



  
 Lucy  Anderson 





  Similar Threads:

----------

